# Has weather affected your readings?



## Tony R (Jul 17, 2014)

Just replied to another post with the same message.

Just wonder how many people have seen their glucose jump in the last couple of days due tot the weather.

My son's readings jumped up quite a bit which I wasn't sure whether it was due to the weather or a growth spurt (we tried a fresh new bottle of insulin).

Basically we've have to create a new basal pattern of 120% during the night and 140% during the day.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 17, 2014)

My readings have been very low in the last week or two because of heat. Something to do with insulin & skin


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 17, 2014)

My daughter has gone the other way with the heat, I've been reducing and reducing over the past 2-3 weeks and chasing hypo's, eventually got on top of it and now (of course) it's starting to creep back up -perhaps her body has adjusted to the heat or..???


----------



## trophywench (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes, I go low, need less insulin, and yes, your body does get acclimatised - mine does it after approx. 5 or 6 days, on scorchio holidays in S Crete, anyway.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 18, 2014)

Since the weather started warming up I had been anticipating a reduction in insulin requirements.

Initially I had a steep increase, then a reduction, now an increase again to about where I was to start with. New basal tweakery required approx every 10 days since April to keep meal doses and corrections working as expected.

Nothing like a bit of reliability eh?! Exhausting.


----------



## grandma (Jul 19, 2014)

Iv been reducing myn as well been going low think Iv got it about right now.
But still a bit low this morning 3.4 and theres another heat wave coming


----------



## AJLang (Jul 19, 2014)

The heat has definitely affected my levels this week. I had two hypos yesterday which is very unusual for me.  I reduced the TBR to 80% yesterday evening and had some Preventative Lucozade before bed and woke up at 4.7. As my basal averages one unit an hour a 20% drop in the basal is quite a lot. I'm going to keep the TBR reduced for a day or two.


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 27, 2014)

My bg's have been higher in this hot weather. I have set another basal rate 2, on my pump and I seem to be ok with this. I don't know what to expect when it goes cooler again.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jul 27, 2014)

I dont know about the weather here, but on holiday with the heat I went hypo nearly every night !, it was really difficult to manage,,,Tintin


----------



## pav (Jul 27, 2014)

For the past few days been staving of the hypo's and lost today, ended up hypo before tea was 9.9 after sorting out a close shave. In theory after tea should of gone higher than the 9.9, 3 hours later hypo at 3.6.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jul 28, 2014)

My readings are higher in the heat. I'm coping by setting a basal rate 20% higher for a couple of hours and it then comes back in range. I never noticed these changes on MDI so am glad I now have the pump to sort things out.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm having hypos every afternoon due to the heat.  I'm also on 0 basal insulin for several hours every afternoon.  Hubby said "reduce your basal".  I said "How do I reduce zero?"


----------



## SparkleGirl (Jul 29, 2014)

The reason a lot of us have been experiencing hypo's in the hot weather is because the heat allows our blood vessels to open up, therefore the insulin works faster than usual. 

As for hypers, I can only speculate it something to do with the insulin in the reservoir getting too warm? I had problems with high BM's (In the 30's!) till I changed my line (and gave myself an injection) and they came back down to normal. I couldn't identify any other reason for them to be that high.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 29, 2014)

Hypos for me in the last couple of weeks. We arnt used to nice weather , the last three years have been pretty dull.   Roll on the good weather


----------

